

A 1:60-Scale Boeing 777 Built Entirely from Paper Manilla Folders - uptown
http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2014/01/paper-bowing-airplane/?hn

======
aroch
He also has a series of videos on his youtube detailing the painting and
build:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/lucaiaconistewart/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/lucaiaconistewart/videos)

